# Alternate code for J7611?



## GoLeun22 (May 21, 2012)

I bill for a couple of pediatric clients and the I am suddenly getting denials for the HCPCS J7611 (albuterol), stating that it a DME code and cannot be used. After looking in HCPS, realized that they all say for DME use! What do I bill instead of the J7611 for a inhalation treatment or education?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## tefranklin57 (May 23, 2012)

try CPT 94640 & HCPC J7609


----------

